# How to save a choking bird.



## Dmitri (Nov 27, 2008)

First, make sure there's nothing obstructing the airway.






If it's clear, then proceed to repeatedly bounce on the victims back.


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 27, 2008)

Lol. I like it!


----------



## jv08 (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice captured! Well done.


----------



## brianne5499 (Nov 27, 2008)

TOO FUNNY!!  LMAO!:lmao:


----------



## Dmitri (Nov 28, 2008)

anubis404 said:


> Lol. I like it!





			
				jv08 said:
			
		

> Nice captured! Well done.





			
				brianne5499 said:
			
		

> TOO FUNNY!!  LMAO!



Thanks. I have no idea what they were doing, or why, but it surprised the heck out of me. Just glad I had me camera ready.


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 28, 2008)

ahaha that's  great, but first you must ask the victim if they are choking, then you must ask for permission to watchu have to do. =].


----------



## doenoe (Nov 28, 2008)

hehe thats just too funny


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 28, 2008)

LOVE the commentary!!


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 28, 2008)

ROFL!  The commentary does it all.

Nice job, thanks for the smile


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL! -- nice story


----------

